# Surveys, Journalists and TV Auditions - Yes or No?



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

*Should we allow Media/Researcher help requests?*​
Yes 1275.00%No425.00%


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Several times a week I get emailed by people wanting to quiz you guys for their own study, show, publication etc.

At the moment I have people who want:


Applicants for a new dating show on Sky

People to talk about gym addiction for a national newspaper article

Someone wanting to post their survey researching the effect of supplement packaging on perceptions

Someone from the Sunday Times wanting to talk confidentially with people who have used Melanotan


Now, my question is do you want these kind of threads on UK-Muscle or should they all just be blocked?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yup. can only speed up my rise to fame


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Yes, as I've said it before already - I'M A NOSEY BARSTEWARD!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

cant do any harm so why not...and for the dating show, does it matter that im ugly and hit women


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

No

Its the media it will be twisted out of context in some way or another then lead to all sorts of rubbish arguments etc on here

JMO


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Go for it...gives people an opportunity they may have been looking for...like JANIKvonD up there, lol!!


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't see an issue.

It's like the general conversation issue. If you don't like the look of the thread or topic, don't open it.

Those who want to take part in the threads can.

None of those are issues on steroids so it isn't a chance to blast the forum. The study on supplement packaging is probably just a marketing student. My gf just did some research and a paper on tanning products (fake bake etc) packaging and men.

I'm for it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

aye center spread for playgirl


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

No such thing as bad press ....

Release the hounds 

Especially the Sky program, someone like monsterballs would be perfect for that !!


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

The sensible, well respected members won't want to appear on TV/be interviewed.

It's the bellends that are going to end up on "so my arms exploded" on channel 5.

Why risk it?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Mitch6689 said:


> I don't see an issue.
> 
> It's like the general conversation issue. If you don't like the look of the thread or topic, don't open it.
> 
> ...


Thin end of the wedge.

These might not be about steroids but in future they might be.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rob68 said:


> No
> 
> Its the media it will be twisted out of context in some way or another then lead to all sorts of rubbish arguments etc on here
> 
> JMO


But don't these debates already happen anyway? The media already twists things with or without UK-M members' involvement and if disclosed information for publication isn't going to be confidential then people can choose not disclose information/opinions. At least some of these interview requests will give people the opportunity to counter any misconceptions.

Anyway, I'm alright with it...those threads would simply offer an opprtunity for members to get involved in whatever the thread is about IMO


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Lorian said:


> Several times a week I get emailed by people wanting to quiz you guys for their own study, show, publication etc.
> 
> At the moment I have people who want:
> 
> ...


If they want to interview someone who has used Melanotan and is still using Melanotan point them in my direction.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes....l would willingly run rings round them.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Katy said:


> The media already twists things


So why give them more ammunition?


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, I think we should go for it! It would be interesting


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

Tombo said:


> Yeah, I think we should go for it! It would be interesting


Your like the king of bumping old threads!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

If a production company is making a documentary about bodybuilding they'll make it it with or without the participation of people here. Why be deprived of an input?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

MacUK said:


> Did anything ever happen with this in the end, intrested to know.


you mean you missed it? oh mate, what a day out we all had.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

MacUK said:


> Did anything ever happen with this in the end, intrested to know.


We usually get 1-2 a month form people doing TV/radio shows or research projects.

When they happen we will approve them so that they appear as new threads for you to view.


----------

